# All This Digi Stuff



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Is There Anyone That Remembers What This Is? Its most likely from the 60's and mint condition

Oh that's not all but all I could reach in storage oh I have all the stuff to go with it










..........


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes I do, and it will make a nice reflector for your available light digital shots near a window. 

So is the rest of it 8mm, 16mm or Kodak carousel? Please don't say Elmo.:lol:










Later,

William


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm, my guess is a screen for a slide and/or movie projector


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh No! Not more slides and home movies! I remember endless nights of sitting through other peoples holiday reminiscences and having to smile with "appreciation". Hours of unedited tosh. Please put it away! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I have all the stuff. The projector one of the later ones, uses sleeves and carousels of which I have many. Slides from back to the late 50's and up tons and tons. Funny though some of my best images that I ever took over the years and even up to a few years ago are on transparencies. I got tired of labs f'ing up prints when I knew what they should have been. Hence slides you get what you take not too much a way to f em up in developing unlike prints

So this old stuff is like gold. We went through some last night, I forgot how good I was some were stunning


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Get a digital projector, James, and put that screen back into use!

(I have a pair of 2050s with an FD unit and a Tascam Studio One pulse/tape recorder in the garage...)

Tape/slide? been there, done that.

And developing your own 16mm movie film. That's fun, too.

Once, we were photographers.


----------

